# Inguinal Hernia



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

How long can Raven go without getting her small inguinal hernia fixed? She has had it about a week and we wont be able to get it fixed until two weeks from now. What do you think?
Here is a picture of her hernia.


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

My vet suggested that we wait until Chinga was at least 8 months to a year before doing the procedure. She told me to try to push the hernia back in every day at least once. That will keep it from hardening up. Like I said before, my vet told me that many times, hernias on young chis can repair themselves. has your vet seen Raven yet? I would wait to freak out until you have your vet examine her and go over the possibilities with you.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

No, we don't even have Raven yet. She will be here saturday. She developed the hernia a week ago at the breeders house. I will take her in for a check up to see what they say, thanks.


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Well I'm not so sure about dogs, but when my little brother got one when he was a baby it fixed itself. Hopefully that can be possible with a puppy, too. Well anyways, good luck and keep us posted!:]


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Talk to your vet about it.  They usually do it when they get spayed, but if it's big enough they can do it earlier.


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay you need to keep it pushed in, as it is a delayed closure of the abdominal wall. If you don't, and it begins to close it can become a *STRANGULATED Hernia*, in which blood supply to that part of the intestines will be cut off and lead to all kinds of problems. 

I had a dog like this once, years ago (hey I'm not that old). I never bred the dog, however I never did surgery on it either, as sometimes they will come back worse after surgery. Instead I kept pushing it back in, and within weeks it healed inself. 90% of the time if you keep pushing it in it will close on its own. The key here is that you have to keep pushing it in, so that it doesn't strangulate.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

serina48723 said:


> Okay you need to keep it pushed in, as it is a delayed closure of the abdominal wall. If you don't, and it begins to close it can become a *STRANGULATED Hernia*, in which blood supply to that part of the intestines will be cut off and lead to all kinds of problems.
> 
> I had a dog like this once, years ago (hey I'm not that old). I never bred the dog, however I never did surgery on it either, as sometimes they will come back worse after surgery. Instead I kept pushing it back in, and within weeks it healed inself. 90% of the time if you keep pushing it in it will close on its own. The key here is that you have to keep pushing it in, so that it doesn't strangulate.


All 3 of my sons had hernias. The doctor explained to me that once they are fixed and healed, the muscle will actually be stronger where the hernia was because it was sewn up. None of my sons has had a reacurrence of their hernias. I really don't believe that is all that different between dogs and humans. 

If it does become strangulated, they will be in a lot of pain and will start throwing up, so there is no way you will NOT know that it has strangulated. You can get it to go back in when it is strangulated by holding ice on the area. It's not real comfortable to have ice there either, but it can be done. It's certainly not going to cause instantanious death, but you will need to get your puppy to the vet ASAP.

Also, I have never heard of a hernia healing itself.

Love-Lola, ask your vet these question. I hope you are planning on taking Raven in as soon as you get her.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Of course I am taking her as soon as I get her. If I know I'm getting a puppy with a hernia, why wouldn't I? Haha. What kind of mommy would I be?? But yes, I am taking her in asap, I will let you all know what they say.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Poor little pooch.  Take good care of that little angel, ok?  She's SOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is your breeder going to breed this mom again? I sure hope not as these hernias are either genetic or trauma induced ( I would hope it is not from trauma). Have you called your vet to see what they think about inguinal hernia's before you pick up this puppy?


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

NO I have always had inguinals from other people with their Chi's heal on their own, within a few weeks time. I had one, and I kept pushing it in, and it closed on its own. I know of someone else that had the mesh put it, and had theirs surgically closed at the time that her dog was fixed. 6 months later the hernia came back, and this time twice its size. I am not saying to not to have the little one not go to the vet, heck no, I would, I am just saying that in working with it, if you ask your vet you may be able to work with it and have it heal on its own, as the abdominal wall seals itself shut. 

With that said WITH DOGS as to me they are different then humans, as human hernias don't close on their own. Females genetically are more prone to them than males. I read about it when I got my book, in fact let me go get it.....BRB


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

On that note in comparing humans with dogs, yes we are alot alike but we are talking *dogs* here. We don't get roundworm, or a parvo shot, and dogs can't catch human colds. We need to keep this on topic and talk about the dog here, as we have someone here with a very important question. Still looking, I know its in this book somewhere. Looking.......


----------



## serina48723 (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay found it and I qoute from a book

Inguinal hernias is the bulge that appears within the groin (usually in a bitch) my not be seen until she is bred or very old. Small inguinals do occcur in males. They can be watched closely, *AS MANY WILL CLOSE*. If not have them repaired. Binding the abdominal wall with straps does little good. Most get smaller and disappear by themselves by about 6 months. If you can PUSH A FINGER THROUGH THE RING, HAVE IT REPAIRED. The operation is not serious, the pup usually goes home the same day. If a female is going to be spayed, repair can be postponed until that time.


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

sevdev said:


> My vet suggested that we wait until Chinga was at least 8 months to a year before doing the procedure. She told me to try to push the hernia back in every day at least once. That will keep it from hardening up. Like I said before, my vet told me that many times, hernias on young chis can repair themselves. has your vet seen Raven yet? I would wait to freak out until you have your vet examine her and go over the possibilities with you.


That is great to know. I'll have to ask my vet about that. Dixie has one and had it when I got her just before she turned 6 weeks. She's now 8 weeks and has doubled her weight. Sometimes I can see it and sometimes I can't so maybe it's healing it's self. My vet also told me not alot of vets feel comfortable doing this surgery on such a small dog and it could be risky. I planned to have her spayed and this repaired but he told me it could costs around $1500.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dixie Belle said:


> That is great to know. I'll have to ask my vet about that. Dixie has one and had it when I got her just before she turned 6 weeks. She's now 8 weeks and has doubled her weight. Sometimes I can see it and sometimes I can't so maybe it's healing it's self. My vet also told me not alot of vets feel comfortable doing this surgery on such a small dog and it could be risky. I planned to have her spayed and this repaired but he told me it could costs around $1500.


I would get another quote from a different vet. We had a hernia repaired on one of our old dogs and it was an extra $150 during the spay. Sometimes even cheaper. $1500 for a hernia repair is outrageous. I'd ask around!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi just reading along waiting on an update on little raven


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

sheilabenny5353 said:


> hi just reading along waiting on an update on little raven


I was just responding to dixie bell on the outrageous quote she received for a repair. The original thread is from 2006. I doubt the original poster will be back for an update on Raven. LOL!


----------

